# WTB - A Watch For Up To £2,500



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

As above, anything considered, so why. The only stipulations are:

No Quartz
Nothing over 46mm inc crown
Nothing currently on SC
Nothing dressy
No bond Seamasters or Breitling Aerospace as I have these already

Must be valued at at least £1,500

This might sound like a walk in the park, but I am quite fussy so don't be offended if I say no

I am one of those people, who knows what they like when they see it!

Thanks

Mark


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

I would let this one go for £2500 if you're interested mate:

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?/topic/103681-bright-red-diesel-dz-1351-for-sale-£45/

:biggrin:


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

Davey P said:


> I would let this one go for £2500 if you're interested mate:
> 
> http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?/topic/103681-bright-red-diesel-dz-1351-for-sale-£45/
> 
> :biggrin:


 Sounds like a steal!

Mark


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Sparky said:


> Sounds like a steal!
> 
> Mark


 That's one word for it [IMG alt=":laugh:" data-emoticon=""]http://xflive.thewatchforum.co.uk/uploads/monthly_2015_05/laugh.gif.96d0ea5fb2e39302f64d6e4881150a43.gif[/IMG]


----------



## relaxer7 (Feb 18, 2016)

http://www.watchshop.com/mens-muhle-glashutte-seebataillon-gmt-automatic-watch-m1-28-62-kb-p99959858.html?utm_source=froogle&utm_medium=organic&utm_campaign=shoppingfeeds&source=froogle&gclid=CjwKEAjw-_e7BRDs97mdpJzXwh0SJABSdUH0mp6PP4KKPgcM7h8ECPGF9FefLbO0FmvbSNNJdALBwBoCudDw_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

relaxer7 said:


> http://www.watchshop.com/mens-muhle-glashutte-seebataillon-gmt-automatic-watch-m1-28-62-kb-p99959858.html?utm_source=froogle&utm_medium=organic&utm_campaign=shoppingfeeds&source=froogle&gclid=CjwKEAjw-_e7BRDs97mdpJzXwh0SJABSdUH0mp6PP4KKPgcM7h8ECPGF9FefLbO0FmvbSNNJdALBwBoCudDw_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds


 That ^ is probably a more sensible suggestion than mine :tongue:

Hang on a minute, I've got another suggestion, for £2500 you can become the proud owner of this beauty:










 :thumbsup:


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

BUMP still looking

Mark


----------

